
Nothing is real except for object impermanence - jonbaer
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/10/ars-on-your-lunch-break-nothing-is-real-except-for-object-impermanence/
======
jiveturkey
transcript at [https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2018/10/Oct-1...](https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2018/10/Oct-1-Don-Hoffman-2of3.pdf)

AIUI, observation _creates_ reality. quantum effect does exist at macro scale.

The problem with his argument, and perhaps the discussion is simplified or I
didn't read it well enough, is that if observing a chair creates the chair,
what creates the observer?

